# Tyco Ancient History- Operating Layouts



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone has ever seen any of these in real life (or known anyone that ever owned one)?

Apparently Tyco had, what looks to be full layouts that were featured in their early 1970s and mid 1970s catalogs with suggested retail prices...

http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/tycobrownboxactioncarsandaccessories/id69.html










3 1/2 X 5, Layout #1000











4 X 6, Layout #1004


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

Never had a Tyco one, but when i was little i got one that i believe was from life-like. If i remember correctly it was either a 2 or 4 piece modular type of layout that came with pretty much the same items as the Tyco ones you posted.


----------



## mrsa131 (Sep 30, 2014)

Helping my cousins clean out their Mother's house. In the attic is the train layout #1004. I don't have a good picture yet. It is so dark up there. Also found complete in box set of pre-war set 352. Also Lionel set from sears in box. Many other goodies, metal tunnel, station, bridge. Will post pictures of all when they are laid out.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mrsa131 said:


> Helping my cousins clean out their Mother's house. In the attic is the train layout #1004. I don't have a good picture yet. It is so dark up there. Also found complete in box set of pre-war set 352. Also Lionel set from sears in box. Many other goodies, metal tunnel, station, bridge. Will post pictures of all when they are laid out.


Cool......welcome to the site.
Please do show us what treasures you found stashed away up there.
Get your self a good drop light or a big flashlight.
I like adventures. 
Look in every corner for some that might be hidden somewhere. :thumbsup:

Edit, 
Don't show the pictures here start a new thread somewhere. Maybe in the General Model train forum?
I guess you can show the #1004 here, but others would be sort of hijacking his thread. I guess.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I saw one of those #1000 for sale somewhere online. Might have been ebay.
Dirt cheap too, but it looked like an A bomb was dropped on it.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Being a serious Tyco collector, I've never seen one or heard of one for sale! I always wanted one! Life Like made one similar to Tyco's back in the day. It was just a simple loop that went over and under's itself. I think it's in the 1972 catalog.


----------



## mrsa131 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry if I am using the incorrect forum. I will post the train layout with the 76 gas station here and the pre war trains wherever you tell me. I am so excited to learn about these trains.


----------



## mrsa131 (Sep 30, 2014)

This is the layout by Tyco.


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

That's pretty keen! But the placement of the stations is rather odd...
That operating layout was also seen in my 1975 TYCO catalog.


----------

